
“It was a frat house” - archivator
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/technology/sofi-chief-executive-toxic-workplace.html
======
samstave
What happened to "fuckedCompany" \-- or some running roster of the
VCs/CEOs/Execs embroiled in all these scandals.

I am surprised that nobody has put together a list of all these things...

